# Comets - Liberty (5-10-03) preseason



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

When the Comets were making that final come back, it really did have the atmosphere of a playoff game. We were all standing up and continued standing while Canty took those final two foul shots to seal the win. In the last 3 seconds, each team got called for a foul.

The game didn't seem to have a good flow to it, too many whistles. 

I actually asked "where's Lobo?" and didn't realize till this morning that she is on the Sun now. Weird for her not to be there for some reason, even though she was in a Comets uniform last year.

I have these nice new seats this year, closer, and wouldn't ya know this woman next to me leaned forward the whole game, obstructing my view when the Comets were on the other end. Looked like we were doing the wave, she'd lean forward and I would and so on... I guess next game I will have to politely ask her to lean back.  

Well here's sort of a review...the same I posted at ESPN. Hope that's okay.
-------------------
Who said preseason games are a waste of time? What a fun game to be at, and even though it's only preseason, I think it's important to win.

First, the fans gave Coop a warm and fuzzy and loud welcome back. 

It was good to see Ukari in a Comets uniform.  From that one game, it looks to me like Coleman should be her back up. That does not bode well for Ty Lewis who is a fan favorite. 

Looked like the Comets played their starters more than the Lib and yet the Comets seemed to be playing from behind the whole game. The rust was showing. Sheryl's and Janeth's shots were off. Tina was doing pretty good and the player of the game imo. After Richie had emptied his bench, Van finally had to also and our second string brought us back from a big deficit. 

We had another big deficit to overcome with about 5 minutes left in the game, 9 or 10 points, and I thought we were going to lose. Tina made a big 3 and our defense picked up, Swoopes is still the best defensive player around. When we got within 3, the crowd was getting into a frenzy. 

Then it happened. That brown-haired, ponytail-wearing, plain-looking, #22 referee decided to bring the attention to herself (as usual for her) and affect the outcome of the game. She called a foul on the Comets (I think it was T) with about 2.something seconds left. They made both and we called timeout, down 1. Darned if Tina didn't throw the ball in, Canty ended up with it with a jumper from in front of the goal in traffic. The SAME REFEREE called another foul! Canty won the game for us hitting both free throws. I couldn't believe we won! Weatherspoon had about a second and threw the ball the length of the court, and I had to watch it just in case lol. 

Anyway, I felt the Comets deserved the win because of the come backs and then the referee bad calls sort of offset one another.

Weatherspoon missed two layups badly. She did make an important little jumper when the Comets were trying to come back. Coleman held her own against her. 

I was impressed with the Liberty's new colors. Real nice! Looked like some nice new players out there. I like how the Liberty play - all the great passing. 

I like the new unis after all, both teams. Kind of refreshing. 

It was fantastic to see Janeth out there with her wonderful attitude. Good to see Hammon again, she was raining 3's for awhile.

Ah, the WNBA season is finally here!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

You have to be talking about the very talented... June Courteau! #22. I have screamed at her some many times, I know her by name. Pathetic, actually. At least she did a make good call.

I am interested in your take on Ukari. The box score looks like she wasn't very impressive, but you think she should be the starter. Is it like a Debbie Black thing, the box score just doesn't show what she does and her contribution on the floor? Did the offense seem to run better when she was in? What about her D?

Canty looks like she had a respectable game until you see her 4 turnovers in 20 minutes. 

Overall, it looks like the Comets are themselves again, figuring out a way to win - and Swoopes and Thompson carried the load. Can't wait to see the big three back together...

By the way Coopsback - check your PMs. Click on user CP above! Thanks for the recap!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Liberty have new Uni's? can anyone post a pic of them somehow?.. Nice recap. I cant wait to see Coop again.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

> You have to be talking about the very talented... June Courteau! #22. I have screamed at her some many times, I know her by name. Pathetic, actually. At least she did a make good call.


I guess that is her, you're the 2nd person to say so. Every time I see her, I go "Oh no the brown ponytail is here." She seems to enjoy going against the grain. I suppose she thinks she is brighter than everyone else. :laugh: 

Ukari, it's rather hard to describe. I think she got more confident as the game went along and I think she was enjoying it when the crowd went wild. Her defense was okay. I think she is still feeling her way around somewhat. We gave her a warm welcome and are very excited to have her. 

I don't know what it is, but really I don't care for the Comets offensive plays that much. We seem to have to struggle (every year) while other teams make some nice plays, and you know it was planned, a real play, great passes. 

Anyway, I agree, basically after the 2nd string got us back in the game, in the end, the Big Three decided we weren't going to lose.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I think the starters should be
Cynthia Cooper
Sheryl Swoopes(my role-model)
Tina Thompson
Janeth arcain
Michelle Snow


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*???*

COMETS WON BUT I DONT THINK THAT THEY REALLY PLAYED ALL THAT WELL!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> I think the starters should be
> Cynthia Cooper
> Sheryl Swoopes(my role-model)
> ...


Who plays each position? 1 through 5? Just curious with that line up!


----------



## TitleIX (May 15, 2003)

*Starting PG for Comets*

Got to be Figgs unless someone takes it away from her after the season starts. Coop should start on the bench until her legs get back. Arcain starts at shooting guard. And, I think Snow is ready to start ahead of Tiffani. (not that Van ever listens to me) :sigh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Starting PG for Comets*



> Originally posted by <b>TitleIX</b>!
> Got to be Figgs unless someone takes it away from her after the season starts. Coop should start on the bench until her legs get back. Arcain starts at shooting guard. And, I think Snow is ready to start ahead of Tiffani. (not that Van ever listens to me) :sigh:


Those were my thoughts when I asked Cometsbiggestfan who would start and which position...


----------

